# OP Oxycontin



## ...... (Jul 13, 2012)

My friend just came across a bunch of these pills and he said he'll hook me up if I can help him figure out how to take them to get high.
Do you guys have any idea how to get on off of these things?There the brown ones that say op 30 and turn into gel when there wet and you can't crush them.I seen something about microwaving but that seems like bullshit.So who knows how to take them?


----------



## Swag (Jul 13, 2012)

Eat them? Oxycodone has a ridiculously high oral bioavailability as it is.. almost 100% I think...


----------



## chambray7 (Jul 13, 2012)

i dont even think u cwe them i would just eat em . they going to make u feel bomb. once i halfed an OP 80 wit my cuz we tried to it was like glue stuck in ouur nose


----------



## ...... (Jul 13, 2012)

Swag said:


> Eat them? Oxycodone has a ridiculously high oral bioavailability as it is.. almost 100% I think...


he wants them to be instant release,otherwise I wouldn't of even posted this.These are extended release as is.


----------



## canndo (Jul 13, 2012)

There are ways to defeat the matrix but unless you do, you are going to have a tough time of it. Look around on the internets, its there. (and yes, a part of it is microwaving)


----------



## Skuxx (Jul 13, 2012)

I chipped a tooth trying to chew one of these. I heard if you flatten it with a vice... then freeze it... the you can break it into powder.... or I know someone that uses a dremel on them and says it works great for snorting it. I would just eat them, though.

I don't even do pills much anymore, so I could be wrong about this... this is just word on the streetz. And I know millions of pill heads.

try the dremel


----------



## MrEDuck (Jul 13, 2012)

Look in the other drugs section of bluelight.


----------



## Ringsixty (Jul 13, 2012)

SUPPOSITORY... Just shove them up your ass.


----------



## ...... (Jul 14, 2012)

MrEDuck said:


> Look in the other drugs section of bluelight.


Thanks for reminding me about bluelight,found exactly what I need after searching around the site.
I found the easiest way is to dissolve them in soda and just drink it.Kicks in about 10 minutes later.


----------



## Sk306 (Jul 14, 2012)

The microwave thing isn't bs, as fucked up as that is. i'm not sure how long he does it for or anything as i've never touch em but i know he does use a microwave to do something to the outer coating on the pill.


----------



## Skuxx (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm still stickin by the dremel if you like snorting.... seen this guy do it a hundred times and it looks legit. he takes a skillet and makes a little half-dome from foil to catch flying debree... then takes pliers or something to hold the pill, and takes the dremel to it. It shaves it into powder... and he snorts it. all done in 2 minutes tops.


----------



## tyedyed60 (Jul 15, 2012)

I know u dont want 2 hear this but run them !!! Its the best way 2 get off, in other words shoot them !!!


----------



## MrEDuck (Jul 15, 2012)

DO NOT TRY TO SHOOT OPs! Seriously shooting pills is horrible for you to begin with, the new abuse resistant time release pills are horrible to inject. If you want to shoot opioids just shoot smack.


----------



## canndo (Jul 17, 2012)

ok - the matrix reacts with water and becomes a sticky gluey mess, in your nose, in your mouth, in your stomach, whatever. I was going to give you explicit instructions but thought better of it - you are going to have to do your own research on this - this is a highly addicting substance and doing it by way of matrix manipulation seems to make it even more so - furthermore, the more that information is published the quicker they will formulate a different matrix and then we will have to figure out how to deal with that one.


----------



## canndo (Jul 17, 2012)

MrEDuck said:


> DO NOT TRY TO SHOOT OPs! Seriously shooting pills is horrible for you to begin with, the new abuse resistant time release pills are horrible to inject. If you want to shoot opioids just shoot smack.


I doubt it is even possible to shoot those things - they don't dissolve very well and there is this jelly bean kind of curd that forms in the water - they were designed so that folks couldn't shoot or snort them.


----------



## MrEDuck (Jul 17, 2012)

People have reported IV preps of them. I just doubt those people will be around in 10 years if they keep it up. If you want to shoot opioids these days it's pretty much got to be dope. Fuck shooting pills.


----------



## sonar (Jul 18, 2012)

Those OP's suck and people still want an arm and a leg for them. I won't even bother with them. I got an 80 once and cut it up into like 20-30 pieces with a pill cutter and that seemed to negate some of the time release.

Oh how I will miss the days of the real OC's. $15-20 for an 80 was the going rate about 10 years ago in these parts. Then the price gradually went up and people started shooting dope.


----------



## ...... (Jul 18, 2012)

MrEDuck said:


> People have reported IV preps of them. I just doubt those people will be around in 10 years if they keep it up. If you want to shoot opioids these days it's pretty much got to be dope. Fuck shooting pills.


Yea I can confirm that dumbass people shoot these things.I don't know exactly how they prepare it but I seen some girl drawing one into a syringe and using cotton from a cigarette as a filter or something.
It's just to much of a process to get high off these.Im out and don't plan on taking any more,I'll stick with the regular 30's that I can crush right up lol.

and I don't get people who shoot pills either lol,If you're that deep into it that you're shooting up you might as well just buy dope.


----------



## daggamonster (Jul 21, 2012)

probly a bit late to chip in here, as uve more than likely already done something or other with them, but i was prescribed oxycontin once apon a time, the 20mg ones, and i found that if u take enuff of em the slow release thing is actually a bonus cos u end up wasted for 12 hours, during which u can drink like a fish and fuck like a champion  or was that just me


----------



## MrEDuck (Jul 22, 2012)

If you're shooting anything but pharms designed for injection you really should be using a syringe filter.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 23, 2012)

Wow. No wonder we keep getting idiots with huge abscesses that haven't gotten the word. Life is so fucked up for you that you have to fire shit up? Please, have a wil lwritten and leave a note that you were having fun and knew better but did it anyway. Makes your survivors feel a little better. Time released meds usually gel in your syringe if you haven't noticed. On purpose. Pieces of crap that are not metabolized in the lungs can become encapsulated and require excision at some point in the future - if you have one. But worst - just mention this drug and even the mentally crippled know the subject. Talk about drawing heat.


----------

